# ASI Anzahl E/As grundlagen Problem



## ruwido (1 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bereite mich gerade auf eine Prüfung vor, Themengebiet Feldbusse. 
Gerade gehts im speziellen um das AS-Inerface.
Irgendwie habe ich da einen logischen Denkfehler, suche schon 2h im Netz rum und habe alle möglichen pdfs gelesen.

Es sind ja (im ursprünglichen ASI) 31 Slaves möglich.
Jeder Slave sendet bzw. empfängt 4 Bit Nutzdaten.
Im praktikum haben wir Slaves mit vier Anschlüssen welche z.B mit Lichschranken verbunden sind.
Das bedeutet für mich: Wenn ich an den ASI Master 31 Slaves hänge. Kann ich z.B. 124 Sensoren abfragen.
Oder in anderer Konfiguration beispielsweise 62 Sensoren und 62 Aktuatoren.

An allen Stellen ist aber immer von 124 Eingängen UND 124 Ausgängen die Rede.
Bzw dann von 248 E/As 
Nach obigen beispiel komme ich aber auf 124 Eingäng ODER 124 Ausgänge, was 124 E/As macht.
Da ich ja einen Ausgang und Eingang nicht gleichzeitig belegen kann.

Habe ich jetzt irgendwie einen Denkfehler?
Bisher habe ich mir da gar keinen großen Kopf gemacht, bis ich mal bei wikipedia nachgelesen habe...

Wäre echt nett wenn mich da jemand aufklären könnte, wie E/As überhaupt definiert ist!

Vielen vielen Dank
ruwido


----------



## eNDe (1 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
AS-Interface stellt im Telegramm des Master Requests 5 Bit für die Adresse zur Verfügung.
Das ist ausreichend um 32 Teilnehmer zu adressieren. Im Normalbetrieb ist die Adresse 0 nicht erlaubt, womit 31 AS-i-Slaves betrieben werden können. 
In der erweiterten Version wird der Adressraum durch Verwendung des Datenbits D3 als sechstes Bit zur Adressierung verdoppelt, wodurch 62 Slaves adressiert werden können.
Der Telegrammrahmen ist aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht verändert worden. Somit können im erweiterten Modus (und nur dort!) insgesamt 62x4=248 Bit-Slaves angesprochen werden.

eNDe


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2015)

Also im Prinzip ist das mit den 248EA schon korrekt:
Weil es gibt Slaves nach Spezifikation 2.0 also "normales ASI", welche 1 Single Adresse benötigen, welche aber 8EA entsprechend 4E / 4A haben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ruwido (1 Februar 2015)

Genau das verstehe ich nicht. Im übrigen geht es jetzt nur um 2.0 nur um die Sache zu vereinfachen.
Dass mit den erweiterungen ist mir klar dass es die gibt.

Wie soll ich 4E und 4A mit 4Bit abdecken? Oder ist es so das ich von den 8 Anschlüssen entweder 4Eingänge oder 4Ausgänge nutzen kann?

hier:
http://www.feldbusse.de/AS-Interface/asinterface.shtml
und hier:
http://www.as-interface.net/knowledge-base/fakten-und-vorteile

steht es eben auch so.

Konkrete Frage war:
Es sollen 50 Sensoren, 18 Impulsventile und 8 federrückgestellte Ventile mit ASI vernetzt werden.
Welche Slaves, welchen Typs (I oder  II) werden benötigt.
Der Unterschied zwischen Type 1 und 2 ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## ruwido (1 Februar 2015)

aber wie soll es möglich sein 4 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge mit 4 Bit anzusprechen.

Bei wikipedia steht folgendes:
Jeder Slave kann über vier Ein- oder Ausgänge für Aktoren oder Sensoren  verfügen, wodurch 124 Ein- oder Ausgänge (bei Version 2.0),
Ich denke an das halte ich mich jetzt.
Bei der SPS war es ja auch so. Ein Modul mit 8DI/8DO hatte 8 Digitale Eingänge und 8 Digitale Ausgänge.
Spricht man da jetzt von 8E/As oder von 16E/As???
Ein Modul mit 16DI hat 16 Digitale Eingänge und damit 16Es


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2015)

Ich bin mit der ASI-Spezi jetzt nicht so vertraut (mit den Übertragungsdetails).

Generell ist es so, das die Nutzdaten beim ASI vom Master -> Slave 5 Bit betragen, hier wäre es dann also schon möglich, das 5te Bit als Steuerbit für E oder A Selektion zu verwenden.
Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es dann so, das die Aktualisierung von E und A dann halt 2 ASI-Telegramme benötigt, ist jetzt also zeitlich betrachtet nicht wirklich dramatisch.
P.S. Bei ASI2.0 gibt es in sehr begrenztem Umfang sogar schon Analogwerte, also so ganz ursprünglich ist das auch bereits nicht mehr.

Im übrigen solltest du dich wenn du dich schon an irgendwas halten musst, an deine Kursunterlagen/Skripte etc. halten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ruwido (1 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

vermutungen helfen mir leider nicht weiter. Sicher kann man ein 5tes Bit für irgendwas verwenden, aber entscheidend ist wie es im ASI Protokoll festgelegt ist.
So weit ich weiß ist das 5te Bit für die Version mit 62 Slaves. Aber um die geht es jetzt nicht!
Mir geht es auch nicht um einzellne Bits oder wie das umgesetzt wird, sondern nur um die Frage:

Wieviele z.B. Sensoren können an ASI 2.0 angeschlossen werden?
Soweit ich das sehe 31x4=124
Wievielen E/As entspricht das?

Außerdem:
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Type I und Type II Slaves?
Brauche ich für Pnematische anwendungen Type IIm bzw. für welchen Zweck brauche ich Type II
(Ich meine dabei nicht A oder B Slaves)

Grüße ruwido


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2015)

Du kannst 124E UND 124A gleichzeitig = 248EA
dann natürlich mit 4E/4A Sklaven. 

Keine Ahnung was du mit Type meinst,  hab ich im Zusammenhang ASi noch nie gehört, noch habe ich das jemals in einem Datenblatt wahrgenommen. 
Was soll das deiner Meinung nach also sein?


----------



## ruwido (2 Februar 2015)

Wie funktioniert das mit 4E/4A Sklaven?
Muss man sich dass so vorstellen:
Wenn  der Master einen Data Request an den Slave schickt stehen in der  Antwort des Slaves die Zustände der 4Sensoren (also der 4 Eingänge).
Im  nächsten Zyklus kann der Master dann einen Befehl an den Slave schicken  und die 4 Aktuatoren (die 4Ausgänge des Slave) schalten.

Wenn  dem so ist, dann ist es aber bei einem 4E/4A Slave nicht möglich einen  Sensor abzufragen und einen Aktuator gleichzeitig zu setzen???


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2015)

Hab oben etwas unüberlegt geschrieben, im Bezug auf die ASI-Telegramme.

Der Master schickt 5 Bit Nutzdaten, wobei 4 Bit davon dann natürlich die Ausgänge sind (sein werden).
Der Slave antwortet mit 4 Bit Nutzdaten, wobei das dann natürlich die Eingänge repräsentiert.
= Ein Telegramm, und somit nichts besonderes.


----------



## ruwido (2 Februar 2015)

Alles klar, dann verstehe ich schon.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe. Wenn das Skript in diesen (und anderen) Punkten aussagekräftig wäre müsste ich ja euch nicht belästigen. Aber es ist manchmal erschreckend wie Schlecht eine Vorlesung sein kann!

Noch eine Frage:
Ich nehme an, an so einen Slave z.B. mit 4 Ausgängen, kann ich auch Impulsventile und Federrückgestellte ran hängen. Ich denke da beispielsweise an Magnetventile. Zumindest habe ich nix gegenteiliges gefunden.

Zum Type II Slave: Laut Unterlagen ist es ein Slave in dem der AS Interface Chip und ein Sensor integriert ist. Dieser kann dann z.B. rückmeldungen machen (z.B. wohl Verschmutzung) oder andere Statusparameter übermitteln. Für was man sowas braucht keine Ahnung, daher ja auch die Frage.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Strabon (5 Februar 2015)

Du mußt zwischen Telegrammen, die über den AS- Bus gehen und den E/A der Module der Hersteller unterscheiden.. 

Prinzipiell unterstützt AS-i 31 Standard-Slave. Der Master schickt dem ersten Slave ein Telegramm ("dataexchange")  und wartet auf das Antworttelegramm ( festes Timeout). Bei Übertragungsfehlern kommt es eventuell zu einer Wiederholung. Dann kommt der zweite Slave dran usw., bis alle Slaves abgefragt wurden. Neben weiteren Telegrammen (für Protokoll und Parameter) ist das ein AS-i Zyklus. Abhängig von der Anzahl der Slaves am AS-interface dauert ein Zyklus ca. 1ms bis 5ms. 

Die später hinzugekommenen Extended Slaves sind "halbe" Standard-Slave. Diese Slaves werden vom Master nur jeden zweiten Zyklus angesprochen. Ein Zyklus werden alle A-Slaves und im nächsten Zyklus alle B-Slaves abgefragt. Die Standard-Slaves kommen aber immer dran ;-). Zur Unterscheidung wurde im Telegramm vom Master für die Erweiterung der Adressierung ein Bit der bisherigen Nutzdaten für die Unterscheidung A/B geopfert. 

Wie bereits gepostet, beinhaltet das Telegramm vom Master (Ausgangsdaten) und das Antworttelegramm (Eingangsdaten) jeweils 4Bit . Diese Bits sind die aktuellen Informationen, die an den PINs des AS-i ASICS anliegen bzw. die darauf geschaltet werden. 

Mit den 4 Bits werden alle mögliche Informationen übertragen. Auch Analogwerte oder auch Slaves mit 16 IOs. Dabei werden die Nutzdaten der Telegramme über mehrere Zyklen gesammelt und ergeben dann das neue Datenwort an den Ein- oder Ausgängen. Die Aktualisierung der Zustände dauert dann aber entsprechend länger.

Die AS Spec. definiert dafür verschiedene Transaction Types. Je nach Type fallen dann verschiedene Bits Nutzdaten dem Protokoll zum Opfer. Unterschieden werden die Slaves anhand ihrer gepeicherten Profile (ID/ IO Codes usw.) Das Profil wird vom Master eingelesen, so dass er weiß, wie er die Daten der Telegramme zu interpretieren hat... 

Die AS-Spec. beinhaltet noch weitere Informationsübertragungen.  Diese Informationen werden aber mit anderen Telegrammentypen innerhalb des Protokolls und über mehrere Zyklen ausgetauscht. Dauert relativ (zu den 5ms) lang, bis die Infos ankommen.

Das wäre z.b. "Fault Indication Input (FID)" ein Bit, welches zur Diagnose eingesetzt werden kann. Hier kann der Slave Fehler melden (Störmelder oder Verschmutzungsanzeigen) die dann am Master bzw. an der Steuerung angezeigt werden. Weiterhin gibt es 4 Parameterbits. Die Bits sind als Anlaufkonfiguration oder zur Umstellung von Betriebsmodi usw. gedacht. Die ASI-Spec sieht als Datenrichtung der Parameterbits hauptsächlich den Ausgang vor. Umgekehrte Richtung geht aber auch und wird geduldet.  

Es gibt mehrere AS-i ASICs, Typen mit jeweils 4 Dateneingängen und Ausgängen oder auch nur mit 4 Pins für alle IOs. Du kannst bei www.Zmdi.com nach "AS-i" oder "ASI4U" suchen und dir Datenblätter von ASICs anschauen. Je nach eingesetzen ASIC und Transaction Type muss der Slavehersteller schauen, wie er die Zustände von den PINs an seine Ein/Ausgänge bekommt. 

Ein "Type II Slave" ist mir vom Sprachgebrauch nicht bekannt. Wenn der Slave Daten mit dem Master tauscht, benötigt der Slave einen konformen ASi-ASIC. Slaves, die nur Energie aus dem Bus ziehen, kommen mit ein paar Drosseln aus... müssen aber auch auf Konformität geprüft werden.

Grüße


----------

